# nuovo kernel, grub fa le bizze...

## Tigerwalk

Salve,

ho aggiornato il kernel usando il vecchio .config con make oldconfig e 

```
genkernel --menuconfig --bootloader=grub all
```

ho controllato grub ed /etc/fstab ed al caricamento della /root, quando parto con la nuova voce del grub, mi viene detto che  /dev/sdb4 non è una partizione valida. Fin quì tutto normale se non fosse per il fatto che dando come parametro proprio /dev/sdb4, la /root viene caricata ed il sistema si avvia. Se avvio con la voce del precedente kernel, va tutto a buon fine. Vi posto le due voci del grub e l' /etc/fstab:

```
title=Gentoo Linux (2.6.24-gentoo-r4)

   root (hd1,1)

   kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r4  root=/dev/sdb4 ramdisk=8192 quiet init=/linuxrc splash=silent,theme:Keramik vga=791 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 udev noscsi 

   initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r4
```

sotto la voce del grub che avvia il sistema senza problemi:

```
title=Gentoo Linux (2.6.23-gentoo-r3)

   root (hd1,1)

   kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.23-gentoo-r3  root=/dev/sdb4 ramdisk=8192 quiet  init=/linuxrc splash=silent,theme:Keramik vga=791 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 udev noscsi 

   initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.23-gentoo-r3
```

sotto ancora, parte dell'/etc/fstab:

```
/dev/sdb2      /boot      ext2   defaults,noatime   1 2

/dev/sdb4      /      ext3   noatime         0 1

/dev/sda5      swap      swap   defaults,sw      0 0
```

Gentoo si trova sulla seconda partizione del secondo disco e come potrete notare, le due voci del grub differiscono solo per la versione del kernel... 

Da cosa può dipendere questo strano comportamento?

Grazie.

----------

## koma

puoi postarci un errore un po' + specifico? Solitamente grub ha un errore numerato da quello  ci si arriva facilmente  :Very Happy: 

Cmq di solito succede che non trova la partizione perchè diventa da /dev/sda  a /dev/hda controlla le impostazioni atapi sata etc etc  :Smile: 

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *koma wrote:*   

> puoi postarci un errore un po' + specifico? Solitamente grub ha un errore numerato da quello  ci si arriva facilmente 
> 
> Cmq di solito succede che non trova la partizione perchè diventa da /dev/sda  a /dev/hda controlla le impostazioni atapi sata etc etc 

 

In effetti non è un errore del grub, nel senso che il sistema si avvia ma, al momento di montare la /root, non la trova. Inserendo a mano il valore /dev/sdb4 che è però già presente nel grub ed in /etc/fstab, monta la /root e completa il caricamento del sistema. Le partizioni non sono cambiate da sda ad hda!

----------

## crisandbea

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

>  *koma wrote:*   puoi postarci un errore un po' + specifico? Solitamente grub ha un errore numerato da quello  ci si arriva facilmente 
> 
> Cmq di solito succede che non trova la partizione perchè diventa da /dev/sda  a /dev/hda controlla le impostazioni atapi sata etc etc  
> 
> In effetti non è un errore del grub, nel senso che il sistema si avvia ma, al momento di montare la /root, non la trova. Inserendo a mano il valore /dev/sdb4 che è però già presente nel grub ed in /etc/fstab, monta la /root e completa il caricamento del sistema. Le partizioni non sono cambiate da sda ad hda!

 

è comunque un problema come di koma di configurazione, in quanto genkernel non sò perchè con questo kernel combina qualche casino se usi il comando oldconfig.

ciauz

----------

## koma

Probabilmente le partizioni non sono passate da sda ad hda ma non le vede proprio.... disabilita il supporto pata eide etc e usa solo scsi sata. Oltre all'incremento di prestazioni avrai parecchie features carine.

----------

## Tigerwalk

@koma

avevo già disattivato pata etc. ed uso solo scsi sata. Ho anche procato a togliere la vocina noscsi dal grub ma non va...

@crisandbea

adesso provo a ricompilare a mano e vediamo se cambia qualcosa...

Tanks!

----------

